# Charlie Sheen fired from 'Men'



## Nomad (Mar 7, 2011)

Did anyone not see this coming after the rants and antics of the last couple of weeks?



> &#8220;After careful consideration, Warner Bros. Television has terminated Charlie Sheen&#8217;s services on &#8220;Two and a Half Men&#8221; effective immediately,&#8221; Warner Bros Television said in a statement.



Can we get a new award for the fastest career self-destruct?  Hopefully this will be a wakeup call for him to get some meaningful help... but I doubt it.

Personally, I think this marks the end of the show as well, but they may try to put someone else into the role instead.  I think the odds of this being successful are a long shot at best.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Did anyone not see this coming after the rants and antics of the last couple of weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's what they said when Michael J. Fox left _SPin City_, and was replaced by.........Charlie Sheen...


----------



## Big Don (Mar 7, 2011)

elder999 said:


> That's what they said when Michael J. Fox left _SPin City_, and was replaced by.........Charlie Sheen...


Who, by the way, also played Charlie Sheen in the show?! If you want someone to play a boozy, manwhore, Charlie is your man!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Did anyone not see this coming after the rants and antics of the last couple of weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was no self destruct, he just got caught in a media **** storm. He has been Charlie Sheen his whole life. We are doing this to him, really.
Sean


----------



## Nomad (Mar 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> This was no self destruct, he just got caught in a media **** storm. He has been Charlie Sheen his whole life. We are doing this to him, really.
> Sean



He _*has*_ been Charlie Sheen his whole life, but in the past couple of weeks he's been reaching out in all kinds of different media to spread a really interesting "message", including such quotable quotes as the following:



> "I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it once your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."  to 20/20





> "The last time I took drugs I probably took more that anyone could survive. I was banging seven gram rocks because that's how I roll, I have one speed, go. I have a different constitution, a different brain, a different heart. I got tiger blood man."  to 20/20





> "I closed my eyes and made it so with the power of my mind, and unlearned 22 years of fiction  the fiction of AA. It's a silly book written by a broken-down fool."  to the Today Show



When he's seeking out the attention, including a live webcast show of incomprehensible nonsense, I'm not sure we can blame the media for this one.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 7, 2011)

elder999 said:


> That's what they said when Michael J. Fox left _SPin City_, and was replaced by.........Charlie Sheen...



Good point, but I don't think they can get him to play this replacement  

There are plenty of other shows where they tried to keep going after the star departed, and which were definitively less than successful.  An example that leaps to mind is "8 Simple Rules" when they tried to continue after John Ritter's death...


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 7, 2011)

he does kind of have a point about AA though.
its does have as low as a 5-8% success rate depending on what statistics you actually look at..


----------



## Master Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

As long as they keep playing reruns according to the news today he will still get paid millions for sitting on his but and I think his contract states he gets paid for the last 4 episodes regardless?? 

He is not going to consider changing his attitude until he is broke or in jail.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie Sheen fired.... oh well


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> he does kind of have a point about AA though.
> its does have as low as a 5-8% success rate depending on what statistics you actually look at..


Group rehab is tricky business, you all have the same goals, but then again, you have all these new connections and drinking buddies.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh well, the show is living on borrowed time anyhow. I mean, the 1/2 man is rapidly growing up...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 7, 2011)

Who gives a rats *** about the whole situation?


----------



## Flea (Mar 7, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Who gives a rats *** about the whole situation?



Ken,  schadenfreude has no substance or merit.  It just is.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 7, 2011)

Flea said:


> Ken, schadenfreude has no substance or merit. It just is.


 
Flea!! Why did you make me have to look that up???!!
Do you feel any schadenfreude at making me do that!!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2011)

This will go away.  Sheen will take a couple of years off, hire a new publicist, and make his way back to the top.  He's a talented actor who has managed to function despite his addictions.  His problem isn't the habit, it's the hubris - he thought he was indispensible and that he therefore didn't have to play the game of expressing sorrow for his actions and making a token visit to rehab.  Now he knows better.  Go take a look at Robert Downey Jr's Wiki page, see what he came back from.  Sheen is more comedy than tragedy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> This will go away. Sheen will take a couple of years off, hire a new publicist, and make his way back to the top. He's a talented actor who has managed to function despite his addictions. His problem isn't the habit, it's the hubris - he thought he was indispensible and that he therefore didn't have to play the game of expressing sorrow for his actions and making a token visit to rehab. Now he knows better. Go take a look at Robert Downey Jr's Wiki page, see what he came back from. Sheen is more comedy than tragedy.


 

Likely true... but it will go away with no help from Sheen...he just can't seem to shut up


----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Likely true... but it will go away with no help from Sheen...he just can't seem to shut up


 
That's because it's not simply addiction-in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's been drug-free, or only occasionally using. 

These rants are signs of fairly  serious mental illness, like manic depression.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2011)

elder999 said:


> That's because it's not simply addiction-in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's been drug-free, or only occasionally using.
> 
> These rants are signs of fairly serious mental illness, like manic depression.


 
Oh. I have little doubt it is no longer a drug induced rant although they could be a rather large contributing factor of his current issue(s).


----------



## Flea (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup!  I think he's been clean for weeks - for one thing, he keeps insisting on drug tests on live TV.  I know mania when I see it - the grandiosity, the pressured speech, racing around on projects that Push The Envelope into Brave New Worlds at breakneck speed.  

That feeling is utterly addictive, which means that it's only going to stop when he crashes into the inevitable depression.  Nobody can maintain that pace inevitably, it's utterly exhausting.  I hope for his sake that he crashes sooner rather than later, because the longer it goes on the more damage he does to his body, much less his personal finances and his career.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2011)

Flea said:


> Yup! I think he's been clean for weeks - for one thing, he keeps insisting on drug tests on live TV. I know mania when I see it - the grandiosity, the pressured speech, racing around on projects that Push The Envelope into Brave New Worlds at breakneck speed.
> 
> That feeling is utterly addictive, which means that it's only going to stop when he crashes into the inevitable depression. Nobody can maintain that pace inevitably, it's utterly exhausting. I hope for his sake that he crashes sooner rather than later, because the longer it goes on the more damage he does to his body, much less his personal finances and his career.


 
Exactly so:

_"I* am* on a drug, it's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."_

And he'll *never *go broke, as others have pointed out, with that show and Spin City in syndication, he'll be receiving residuals from them for quite some time to come, and he gets Executive Producer bucks for 2&1/2 Men............


----------



## crushing (Mar 8, 2011)

elder999 said:


> And he'll *never *go broke, as others have pointed out, with that show and Spin City in syndication, he'll be receiving residuals from them for quite some time to come, and he gets Executive Producer bucks for 2&1/2 Men............


 
I wonder who is set to get all that money when Sheen dies?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Who gives a rats *** about the whole situation?


That would be my point; because if I say I perfected the SEAN WOLD drug, have mostly been giving out free samples, and have to be carefull because of the growing number of SEAN WOLD junkies around town, nobody is going to say boo...; unless, I move to their town.:ultracool
Sean Wold


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2011)

crushing said:


> I wonder who is set to get all that money when Sheen dies?


well, the spouses if he is married, or family if he isn't...any spawns he should have...naturally all subject to if and what is in a will..


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Exactly so:
> 
> _"I* am* on a drug, it's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."_
> 
> And he'll *never *go broke, as others have pointed out, with that show and Spin City in syndication, he'll be receiving residuals from them for quite some time to come, and he gets Executive Producer bucks for 2&1/2 Men............


Typically, actors don't get residuals from the shows.  It's rare.  I'm pretty sure he was paid so much up front in lieu of any residuals.  Compare his situation to that of, say, Seinfeld or Ray Romano from Everyone Loves Ray.  Those guys are making a fortune from syndication as the exception to the rule.  

I'm not saying he won't get residuals, I don't know the details, but it's all with how the contract is drawn, and typically, the more an actor makes per episode, the more they cede on the back end in syndication.  I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't be surprised if his income from these shows is pretty insignificant in the grand scheme.

I haven't been paying a lot of attention to his situation, but it's impossible not to hear some things.  He might still be on drugs, but I agree with Flea completely.  I've seen many manic episodes and he is clearly in need of attention.  The entire thing feels like making fun of a kid in a wheelchair to me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Typically, actors don't get residuals from the shows.  It's rare.  I'm pretty sure he was paid so much up front in lieu of any residuals.  Compare his situation to that of, say, Seinfeld or Ray Romano from Everyone Loves Ray.  Those guys are making a fortune from syndication as the exception to the rule.
> 
> I'm not saying he won't get residuals, I don't know the details, but it's all with how the contract is drawn, and typically, the more an actor makes per episode, the more they cede on the back end in syndication.  I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't be surprised if his income from these shows is pretty insignificant in the grand scheme.
> 
> I haven't been paying a lot of attention to his situation, but it's impossible not to hear some things.  He might still be on drugs, but I agree with Flea completely.  I've seen many manic episodes and he is clearly in need of attention.  The entire thing feels like making fun of a kid in a wheelchair to me.


I think he had enough clout to get a sweet deal to begin with.
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Typically, actors don't get residuals from the shows. It's rare. I'm pretty sure he was paid so much up front in lieu of any residuals. Compare his situation to that of, say, Seinfeld or Ray Romano from Everyone Loves Ray. Those guys are making a fortune from syndication as the exception to the rule.
> 
> I'm not saying he won't get residuals, I don't know the details, but it's all with how the contract is drawn, and typically, the more an actor makes per episode, the more they cede on the back end in syndication.


 

He also gets "Executive Producer" credit.

 As for actors getting residuals, they are negotiated from contract to contract, and are, for the most part, far more lucrative than they were in the 60's and 70's, but even Barbara Eden receives residuals for _I Dream of Jeannie. _This is, of course, the result of SCreen Actors' Guild negotiation.

SAG FAQ on residuals


----------



## Flea (Mar 8, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Exactly so:
> 
> _"I* am* on a drug, it's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."_



I had an acquaintance several years ago who lived with chronic mania.  He routinely closed down nightclubs all over town dancing frantically until 4 or 5am.  He said it was the only way he could burn off all that energy, and he loved it.  He got a lot of that too from people watching him dance at full speed for hours and hours - "What are you on?"  His stock answer was "I'm on life - here, try some!" 

He was also bursting with energy about his successful business as a music promoter. I always enjoyed our conversations for his endless optimism and wicked humor.  Last I heard, several years ago, he was homeless.  Still loving life even though he couldn't afford the cover charges at the clubs any more, and still a successful music promoter.  Who knows.  Several of us tried to get him into programs to help get him off the streets, but he didn't need them - he was happy where he was, he said, and his business was going great.  I miss him and wish him well.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 8, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> he does kind of have a point about AA though.
> its does have as low as a 5-8% success rate depending on what statistics you actually look at..



Agree strongly.  Statistically identical success rate as going cold turkey on your own.  Yet they get tremendous accolades as an organization that helps people.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Master Dan (Mar 8, 2011)

The news reports said he would make millions from the syndication fees for reruns but now that Warner Brothers is officially going to sue him for lost income for the 8 episodes he owed in 2011 and 24 episodes in 2012 he will be spending substantial sums on legal fees and given his manic condition may not cooperate with councils advice making it worse. Charlie may bottom out soon when he cannot buy off the exwife and fuel the two live in therapists?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> The news reports said he would make millions from the syndication fees for reruns but now that Warner Brothers is officially going to sue him for lost income for the 8 episodes he owed in 2011 and 24 episodes in 2012 he will be spending substantial sums on legal fees and given his manic condition may not cooperate with councils advice making it worse. Charlie may bottom out soon when he cannot buy off the exwife and fuel the two live in therapists?


 
Nah-that's just noise to keep him from getting the money that *he's* owed for those episodes, contractually, whether they make them or not. Remember, CBS and Warner Bors. halted production, citing his behavior. *He* said he was going to work.

They'll settle, and Charlie Sheen will be paid-it just won't be the *$56 million* he'd have gotten for those shows.


----------

